# convention calendar



## Kitutal (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like my old one has long since disappeared, and I'm not going to go getting points against me trying to revive it, and the official version hasn't been updated in two years...
Is there some other calendar around that I'm missing, anyone that wants to make a new one, or should I try again?


----------



## DuncanHusky (Jul 23, 2012)

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Template:Upcoming_events


----------



## Kitutal (Jul 25, 2012)

yea, but there's nothing on this site, and why is the old one still stickied so many years later?


----------

